

Ask HN: is Hacker News is monitored by the NSA? - hoodoof

Access to hard disks, email addresses?  Hosted by a cloud provider that gives NSA access?
======
thesmileyone
Tracert it and see if any servers are seperated between continents, and you
get your answer.

